# Dither Fish



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a pair of blue rams that spend most of their time in hiding. What would be a good dither fish to make them more at ease? And, in the event that the pair spawned, do the dither fish need to be removed?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Neons are perfect. If the tank is big enough you can have a few without having any aggression problems even when breeding. Plant the tank well with real or plastic plants.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I went with 5 cardinal tetras. I figured the water would be good for them 9 (ph 6.0 very soft).


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya neons and cardinals need pretty much the same water parameters and all so perfect choice.

And wow you have a lot of gravel lol.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hm.. blind cave fish even? (you can get them with eyes these days)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice tank!


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

It's not gravel, it's Flourite. It's my first planted tank, so I was not sure how much to use. I wanted to make sure their was enough to hold the plants.


----------

